# Any additional info on this coax cable?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its just a dual coax cable. 

looks to maybe be a quad shield, but cant tell. 


its trash


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

ok, thought I heard coax had some good quality for speakers. Into the attic with all the other random cabling


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the best cabling is category 6e. it can handle the frequencies a lot better.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Good speaker cable is:

a] CL2 or CL3 rated when in-wall.
b] Heavy wire, 12 or 14AWG. The longer the heaver.
c] Twisted pair or twisted quad or co-ax.
d] Easy to apply connectors or terminals.

So with your cable, if somehow you could connect the center conductor of one cable to the shield of the other cable as one lead, it would meet a,b & c but not d.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> the best cabling is category 6e. it can handle the frequencies a lot better.


We are talking about "speaker cable" not high-speed computer cable.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Speedskater said:


> We are talking about "speaker cable" not high-speed computer cable.


yes, i know. 

http://www.venhaus1.com/diycatfivecables.html


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> At the renovation we are doing the VP said he wanted this cut out of the ceiling because they are switching to hdmi jacks with 2 cat6 cables feeding them. I couldn't really find any info on this coax (twin coax RG59 CL2P rated) and I heard it was good for speaker wire. Thought I'd give it a try since it was free.
> 
> Thoughts?


We call that siamese cable and get about a $1.50 a kilogram for it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that old IT data cable? I heard it was great for speakers in old audio systems. Don't ever use shielding as a conductor. If you do use it, ground one end only on the shielding. If you ground both ends, it acts as an antenna.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like old data cable


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

IBM system 36 computer remote console cable. Back in the old days network cabling.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Is that old IT data cable? I heard it was great for speakers in old audio systems. Don't ever use shielding as a conductor. If you do use it, ground one end only on the shielding. If you ground both ends, it acts as an antenna.


Yeah it's twin RG59 coax that was used above the drop ceilings for video drops.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Is that old IT data cable? I heard it was great for speakers in old audio systems. Don't ever use shielding as a conductor. If you do use it, ground one end only on the shielding. If you ground both ends, it acts as an antenna.


I think that you are taking some unrelated items and coming to incorrect conclusions.

While it can be used as speaker wire, it's probably not great speaker wire. (see my post above)
In the past people have used heavy co-ax as speaker wire with probably less inference problems than zip-cord.
All good unbalanced audio interconnect cables connect the shield at both ends.


----------

